# [solved] strange message: no DRQ after MULTWRITE_EXT

## emc

Hi,

I have brand new EeePC 1000H and I got from time to time on console message:

```
hda: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: no DRQ after issuing MULTWRITE_EXT

ide0: reset: success
```

I'm a bit worry, it's new HW! Any ideas, do I need some hdparam tuning or what?

```
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)
```

Last edited by emc on Wed Mar 04, 2009 4:06 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## emc

It become serious! I can't finish compile kernel because:

```
end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 82054575

hda: no DRQ after issuing MULTWRITE_EXT

hda: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: drive not ready for command

ide0: reset: success

Aborting journal on device hda6.

ext3_abord called.

EXT3-fs error (device hda6): ext3_journal_start_sb: Detected aborded journal

Remountig filesystem read-only
```

Please, anybody has any idea, what is wrong?!?!

----------

## emc

I found:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/no-drq-after-issuing-multwriteext-551527/

But it isn't clear form me where problem is?!

----------

## emc

See: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-740903.html

----------

